# Indoor vs. Outdoor rabbits!



## Katmais_mommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I always ask rabbits owners whether their buns are indoors or outdoors. They always look at me weirdly like "Indoor, of course!" And then when they hear that I keep mine outside, they look bewildered as if I abandon him! It frustrates me because I really am one of the few people who pays as much attention to my bunny as someone with an indoor rabbit! I know the deal with outdoor rabbits that they tend to be forgotten. But not me! No way!



Katmai's vet bills are up to $600 so far. His hutch is the coziest and CLEANEST/STERILEplace in the world and he doesn't like being indoors! Hates it! He loves being in the fresh air. 

I hate how people think I'm a bad bunny mommy when I say my bunny is outside. Sometimes I feel guilty but then I remind myself how he's perfectly happy outside and not unhappy inside. 



I care for him as if he were my own child. And after his outrageous vet bills, he's just priceless. I love him and I'd wish people would stop hounding me for keeping my rabbit outside.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm a promoter of rabbit 'sanctuary' style rescues -- basically a well-protected yard with lots of secure fencing, overhead cover, hidey spots, a shed, hay, etc.. I take flack from some HRS people for that attitude. 

Bunnies like being outside in the right environment, protected from predators and elements as I'm sure Katmai is.

For single buns, though, the concern I have is always one of their social structure. Pipp is my bonded mate, and she needs to be with me 24/7. She sleeps beside me, grooms me, etc.. I work from home.

Its hard to do that if you don't physically live with your rabbit. My only single bun right now is Mikel, and he is so happy to be out and petted constantly, I feel guilty that he's alone. And he's in my living room. And has other rabbits in pens beside him. He still seems lonely.

Thus I always recommend that outdoor rabbits, and indoor rabbits with time-challenged slaves, be kept in pairs or even larger 'warren' sizes. 

sas :twocents


----------



## Luluznewz (Feb 23, 2010)

As an indoor rabbit parent I know its the only way I could do it. I spend basically all my time at home with Lulu. For me, it is just a fact that I'm going to be indoors most of the time. I have to cook, clean, study, and do many recreational activities indoors. That means Lulu gets to be with me.

I'm not saying that there is no way to have an outdoor rabbit, or that outdoor rabbits get ignored. This is obviously not the case for you. But its a reality that most people spend most of their time indoors.

To be 100 percent honest I think its really hard to beat the constant social companionship that indoor rabbits get. I mean, even if they are in their cages they are with you in the house.

Its 11 at night here and Lulu is sitting on my legs watching me type. I know that if she was outside she would be out there alone.

I go about my business as usual and she gets to hop over and be with me whenever she likes. It turns my everyday boring non-rabbit-related activities into bonding time.

If having rabbits outdoors works for you guys then that's really great. I'm sure your rabbit is very happy. All I am saying is its hard to beat the saftey and companionship indoor rabbits get. Lulu is literally with me all the time and there is absolutely 100 percent no way any predator is going to even get in her eyesight, much less near her cage.

I think that's were most indoor rabbit people are coming from. They just like to have members of the family in the house like a human child would be. I would never say that how I keep my rabbit is better than how you keep yours, but for me its the only way I would ever do it.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 23, 2010)

I think all rabbits need to be considered on a case-by-case basis when it comes to indoor/outdoor. If you have a rabbit who is bonded to you, obviously it is easier to give the attention needed indoors. If you have a rabbit that you're "buddies" with but it still has a very independant spirit and seems to enjoy time outdoors, I see no issue with keeping the bun outdoors so long as its needs are met. I do feel like social needs might be more difficult if you have a lone rabbit, but then, I have two solo rabbits who aren't very social in general to humans or other rabbits, so like I said: case by case.

Some of the happiest rabbits I've ever seen have been those in rabbit/farm sanctuaries, running around fenced yards with other buns or lazying in the barn together. Some were human-friendly and would run up to be pet when you greeted them, others would take off at the speed of light. But at the end of the day, I'd say that _overall_ they were much happier being with their own kind, because no matter how much humans can offer a rabbit, we're not another rabbit. And really, what rabbit wouldn't love grazing, digging, running around, basking in the sun or cooling off in the shade, etc. in a big yard with other bunnies? I don't think even the best indoor pen can beat that.

I've met PLENTY of bored, undersocialized, neglected indoor rabbits, so I think it's an unfair generalization that indoor rabbits are always better cared for than outdoor rabbits (I'm speaking generally, not to anyone's post, btw). 

However, I do understand WHERE that generalization comes from, as every single outdoor rabbit I've met has been confined and forgotten in some filthy hutch, inadequately protected from the elements, rarely given attention, heck often not even given daily food and water, and often with a mountain of feces piling up under their toe-mangling wire bottomed hutch. I think its overwhelmingly more common for well cared for buns to live indoors with doting owners, but it's definitely unfair to paint all outdoor keepers with the same brush, just as it isn't true that all indoor buns receive good care.

I have two rabbits that frankly just aren't overly friendly with people. They came from nasty situations and while they tolerate humans, neither has really "bonded" to humans. It could be that I didn't invest enough time, sure, but I really don't think that was it. I handled Brindam every day for three months when we got her, and it never did a thing for her opinion of humanity. They both tolerate petting and handling, but they won't play or really even relax when humans are present. Because of this, both she and Wendy spend most of their time outdoors in fair weather. They get to exercise, graze, observe the sights of the world, play, etc. without having to deal with humans. And it works for them. On the other hand, my SO's rabbit Thanator is totally bonded to him, lives in his bedroom, snuggles with him most of the day, and I'd NEVER think to keep himthe way I keep my rabbits are kept.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Even in cold/west weather, I still spend time outside with Katmai. At first I thought he'd be lonely and a bit crazy if he was a single bun but he really does love it. He hates the other bun I have and likes getting attention from only me.


----------



## countrybuns (Feb 25, 2010)

My bunnies are indoor buns for 2 reasons. 1. it is far too cold in the winter here and 2. we live across the street from a farm and they allow the farm dogs to be loose and I don't trust them. my husband witnessed one of the dogs tear apart a kitten, by the time he got there it was too late. I think as long as you take good care of your bunny it is your choice whether to make em indoor or outdoor buns and you shouldn't be judged for it.


----------



## tamsin (Feb 25, 2010)

It's interesting as this is one of the big difference between US/UK. All of our rescues keep the rabbits outside. They might have temporary indoor facilities too, for sick rabbits but the majority will go out. There just isn't room for 40+ rabbits inside! Rehoming to outdoor homes is the norm as well, though house rabbits are increasing. Good rescues only rehome rabbits in pairs or to be paired. The only rabbits that go as single buns are those that are aggressive towards other rabbits and they only go as house rabbits so they aren't on their own outside.

Outdoors we are moving towards a shed or wooden playhouse with a cat flap out to to a run/aviary. The shed is usually insulated, has shelves build in, lino on the floor and sometimes lighting and heating! 

Personally, outdoors I have a full height walk in aviary, with a hutch inside for shelter. It's just outside my full height window, so I can the buns clearly every time I go past. 

I think there are pro's and con's to each but either can make a good bunny home if the set up is right. Outdoor provides a lot of natural enrichment so you have to work harder inside.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Feb 26, 2010)

They're all outside. It would be silly (and messy) to keep all 12+ of my rabbits inside. Does come in for litters on occasion, but that's the extent of it.


----------



## Jessyka (Feb 26, 2010)

If in the proper environment, I see no problem with having outdoor or indoor buns. I couldn't do outdoor, only because I have really bad anxiety and I'd be running outside every five minutes. :shock:

I do feel kinda bad for Bayou, cause I'm sure he'd love to run around and cause chaos in the grass.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Feb 27, 2010)

*Jessyka wrote: *


> If in the proper environment, I see no problem with having outdoor or indoor buns. I couldn't do outdoor, only because I have really bad anxiety and I'd be running outside every five minutes. :shock:
> 
> I do feel kinda bad for Bayou, cause I'm sure he'd love to run around and cause chaos in the grass.


Even though Katmai lives outside, I do have bad anxiety. In the summer, I go out to check on him and his siblings every 20 minutes torotate frozen water bottles and refill their actual water bottles with cold water. With the heat and such, I'm constantly out with them. And on REALLY hot days, I take them inside while my dad's at work


----------

